
Ask HN: How to overcome the paralysis of too many interests? - HarryKane
I&#x27;m not a programmer. I&#x27;d like to learn programming to the point where I&#x27;m skillful enough to start a startup. But I have so many interests that I can&#x27;t focus on programming. I&#x27;d like to be a writer, and write a novel. I&#x27;d like to learn about investing. And so on. How can I delete these many interests and focus on one?<p>I&#x27;m asking the HN community because you all seem smart and I believe programmers are very natural high-focus people.
======
dozzie
> How can I delete these many interests and focus on one?

You don't.

People tend to overestimate how much work can they do in the short run, but
vastly underestimate how much can they in longer timespan. This means you
should simply start doing whatever you have at hand, and do it again and
again. Start accumulating knowledge and skills and finished side projects.

You say yourself you're interested in many things; take notes when you're
working, so it takes you less time to resume your work later. It will still
take a lot to resume work, especially if the field is completely different
from what you were doing lately. Maybe at some point you'll decide to narrow
your focus, so switching becomes easier; maybe you'll get better at switching
context; maybe you'll just get used to this.

You can't gain expert level in _everything_ , so you must accept that you'll
leave some fields out. But don't let it prevent you from learning any of them.

After two or three years you'll see real progress, and after five you'll be
amazed how much have you done.

------
holografix
This is a tough one for me. I tend to take pet projects just to the point
where I know they're doable and feasible and it's just a question of
performing the "brainless" work.

Instead of sticking with it and finishing them completely.

I think it's about prioritising what could have the biggest impact to your
life and being honest with yourself as to what you want to get out of it.

I have now allocated time for "intellectual exercises" but I don't kid myself
that I'm doing these for my career. And if I find a justifiable angle for it
to benefit my professional career I make sure I put in place the steps to
promote it on my résumé, blog etc.

------
jdiscar
For me, it's all about discipline. You don't delete your interests, you just
force yourself to focus on the thing you've decided is most important.
Sometimes you need a break or have 'writer's block' and can play with some
other interests, but at the end of the day, you need to finish the thing
you've prioritized.

There's nothing wrong with having lots of interests and playing around with
lots of pet projects. But the more you do that, the less likely you'll ever
finish anything. There's certainly a lot of sacrifice in order to see
something to completion.

------
paulus_magnus2
too many interests is a symptom you've still to find your _true_ calling

